
Payments provider Stripe has raised another $150M at a $9B valuation - clbrook
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/25/payments-provider-stripe-has-raised-another-150-at-a-9b-valuation/
======
dbg31415
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stripe%20150&sort=byDate&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stripe%20150&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Posted a few times already.

